# This "the fight sucked" narrative is...



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Already tired...the fight didn't suck, the fighters didn't suck, those bitching and moaning it's your judgement that sucks. Floyd has told you since day 1 what would happen, experts told you exactly what would happen, and many knowledgable posters told you what was going to happen...instead of listening, you created some sort of alternate reality in which Floyd was scared, Manny was strong, etc etc. That is a you problem, you believed this stupid shit, you spread it, you bought in to it. Floyd was, is, and will be the better fighter...it went exactly how most who aren't delusional expected that it would. Floyd imposed his will, neutralized Manny's offensive, and broke him down the last 3rd of the fight. So before you bitch about "the hype", "the fight", "the fighters", turn the finger at yourself. Manny/Freddy/Bob sold you some bullshit and you bought it, you refused to listen to reason, now instead of owning it you want to shit on everyone else, your boy got sonned, deal with it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

5 years to late, Marquez softened pacquiao to where mayweather could finally locate his balls. 

Easy. Had it happened 5 years ago it wouldn't have been so easy or made this much cash. So win win for money as always.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

It's expected coming from the non-boxing fans. It's disappointing coming from those who should be able to know the difference between running and what Floyd did tonight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

idk what people are talking about. this fight was tense as hell. pacquiao even had his moments. Floyd was pushed in ways that other opponents couldn't push him. Floyd adapted like a true champion and got the W. haters gonna hate.

it lived up to the hype for me. cant wait to rewatch it when im sober lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

There's ten rules to the game, but I'll share with you two
Know, *****s gon' hate you for whatever you do

2pac


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Just don't go acting like the fight was exciting either. FLoyd did as expected, just enough to win most rounds.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> It's expected coming from the non-boxing fans. It's disappointing coming from those who should be able to know the difference between running and what Floyd did tonight.


Exactly...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> 5 years to late, Marquez softened pacquiao to where mayweather could finally locate his balls.
> 
> Easy. Had it happened 5 years ago it wouldn't have been so easy or made this much cash. So win win for money as always.


No...see this is what I'm talking about, you've spent years spreading your delusional bullshit...first it was SSM, then Canelo, now Manny. If you don't recognize Floyd's greatness you don't know boxing, period.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No...see this is what I'm talking about, you've spent years spreading your delusional bullshit...first it was SSM, then Canelo, now Manny. If you don't recognize Floyd's greatness you don't know boxing, period.


Sure mayweathers greatness lies in his ability to pick and choose his fights as his own boss..

An old ass ssm, a drained nelo, and a old ass pacquiao who by getting ktfo allowed him to get the mayweather sweepstakes.

He's his own boss and makes smart decisions and knows when to pick his spots, either fighting or career wise.

Perfect timing as always to cash in on an old ass previously ktfo pacquiao 5 years late.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight was pretty tense but as of course Floyd is going to sap the fight out bc of his defense and counter punching.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

It did kind of suck to be honest. Each fighter only threw a little over 400 punches? The only reason it didn't seem to suck as bad as it really did is because it was such a high caliber fight. If this fight went down the exact same way against two lesser known fighters, it would be seen as boring by everyone.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Sure mayweathers greatness lies in his ability to pick and choose his fights as his own boss..
> 
> An old ass ssm, a drained nelo, and a old ass pacquiao who by getting ktfo allowed him to get the mayweather sweepstakes.
> 
> ...


u forgot to mention Floyd raping Marquez.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> u forgot to mention Floyd raping Marquez.


That was a legit outclassing no excuses other the him fucking over Marquez for some extra weight advantage which wouldn't have made much difference.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Fight sucked. Nothing interesting happened.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I thought it was high intense, cagey fight. I hated the fact that neither fighter went for broke in the 12th.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not just the fight sucked stuff. It's the notion that it somehow did irreparable harm to the sport of boxing, as if a bunch of casuals were going to suddenly be tuning into HBO and Showtime weekly _if only_ these guys had gone to war or been more competitive or something.

You want to say the fight sucked, fine, but don't dress up your complaints with some self-righteous pap about how bad for the sport it was.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Nobody broke anybody down. Hardly anything happened. In boxing terms, they basically "felt each other out" for 12 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Flomos... Im sure your excited that Floyd beat Pac..It was expected for you all to be happy about it after all these years... But the fight sucked.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

It was not a good fight, don't get me wrong Mayweather was the usual defensively excellent excellent, countered well, moved well, lots of holding and lots of forearms, similar to the second Maidana fight. Pacquiao at this stage is more wary of getting caught flush than bringing it. He really should retire IMO, what made hi. So great is bringing a war and not caring about getting hit. Marquez took that away and it was never more clear than tonight

It's settled, Mayweather is the best, Pacquiao will go down as the next best of the generation. All this build up for this fight, guys don't spin it, it was a poor poor spectacle and not entertaining. I love a cagey fight as well, Oscar vs Pernell immediately comes to mind but this was nowhere near that level. Pacquiao didn't bring anything and Mayweather literally held every time something came towards him

We don't know how badly Pacquiao shoulder affected him, the guys here dismissing that are the first to bring up Floyds shoulder when it's pointed out Castillo won, so I guess we really don't know if that's an excuse or whether it was a serious factor

I'm just glad I didn't pay 100 dollars for it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


that foo stupid

emmanuel is the one that fucked up because he couldn't force Floyd into a hard fight

yet it some how Floyd's fault

if anything, you should be criticizing emmanuel for fucking up


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah it played like expected, although I thought Manny would have more activity and land more shots... Though I thought he would have trouble reaching Floyd's chin, I just thought he would still find it more often...

Saying that Floyd DID say he was gonna KO Manny, though that was never gonna happen...


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I predicted what would happen, I was surprised by how cautious Pac was, but let's make no bones about it, it wasn't a good fight, Mayweather is very rarely in good fights, he has a boring safety first style, 20 years a champion and all the fighters he has faced and NEVER has he been in a FOTY type bout, there isn't many ATGs you can say that about.

Regardless, it was a good display from him, he stood his ground and did what he had to do, I scored it 116-112, I was hoping from the 6th onwards Pac would try yo engage a bit more, but against somebody as slippery as Mayweather I guess that's easier said than done.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

His fights "suck" or he's "running" if he's dominate or he's faded/legs gone if its competitive, you didnt know? I do wish he took more chances him and especially Wlad first and foremost but if fighters like them win very consistently with what they do nothing really there to fix.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl

Mayweather getting brutalized in social media. So much for the biggest win of his career


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Doc said:


> Sure mayweathers greatness lies in his ability to pick and choose his fights as his own boss..
> 
> An old ass ssm, a drained nelo, and a old ass pacquiao who by getting ktfo allowed him to get the mayweather sweepstakes.
> 
> ...


Man, just* shut* _the_ *FUCK*. *UP*.

All yall pacfans/mayhaters are struggling with the fact yall messiah failed yall :lol:

Its so delicious watching you losers nurse your wounds bama


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mayweather getting brutalized in social media. So much for the biggest win of his career


:lol:

No no the twitter comments! Not the twitter comments :haye

TBE! TBE! 48-0 Moneyteam!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> It's settled, Mayweather is the best, Pacquiaot


:franklin

bama

Thats all that mattered in your bitter bullshit post.

The best part of the victory is watching all you idiots wounds throb because Floyd wiped your man.

Made it look so fucking easy its ridiculous. atsch


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> No no the twitter comments! Not the twitter comments :haye
> 
> TBE! TBE! 48-0 Moneyteam!!!


This kind of attitude is detrimental to our sport. When the whole sporting/entertainment world, whole world infact is disappointed with our biggest fight. All you can care about is your man getting a nice transaction and being vindicated. You are a short sighted fool

TBE TMT wooo juvenile


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This kind of attitude is detrimental to our sport. When the whole sporting/entertainment world, whole world infact is disappointed with our biggest fight. All you can care about is your man getting a nice transaction and being vindicated. You are a short sighted fool
> 
> TBE TMT wooo juvenile


The whole world is NOT disappointed at our biggest fight, its just Mayhaters/Pactards who are upset that the best boxer in the world dismantled their man in such an easy, such a beautiful, such an elementary way that it just hurts them right to the base of their butts. 'How could Pacquaio get whooped so easily?' :haye :rlydoe

Floyd fans/Boxing fans are quite happy with the outcome because it reiterates that the sweet science can indeed defuse all gimmicks and you, just like the rest of the pouters are as pathetic now as you've ever been because you've had your hopes smashed and vanquished by the P4P King.

The best thing for boxing happened last night, in that sweet science prevailed and all the hype train shit got dashed to the rocks bama

For you and the rest of the Mayhaters :franklin


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Honestly want to choke the guy interviewing smith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Pac should have worked harder to force the fight. Why is the onus to force the action on the defensive fighter who is winning almost every round?

Roach is probably to blame too, for not being frank about Pacquaio's chances of winning and not telling him to go for the knockout. It's a big fuck up by their team if Pac went into the last couple of rounds thinking he was winning :lol:



thehook13 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mayweather getting brutalized in social media. So much for the biggest win of his career


Most people don't know shit about boxing. Their opinions aren't worth much when their idea of the sport is based on highlight reels and that's what they expect when they watch a fight. I could watch a highlight of any Premier League football team and see them banging in goals, but I'd be an idiot to go to a match and expect both teams to score dozens of goals


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Squire said:


> Most people don't know shit about boxing. Their opinions aren't worth much when their idea of the sport is based on highlight reels and that's what they expect when they watch a fight. I could watch a highlight of any Premier League football team and see them banging in goals, but I'd be an idiot to go to a match and expect both teams to score dozens of goals


That's not good enough, they shouldn't need years of forums and 100's of fights under their belt to enjoy a boxing match. Should be entertaining and worth watching for anyone if they're asking $100 PPV and Any number of thousands for tickets. Otherwise boxing will just be continually be that niche sport that refuses to die. People have a right to complain


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Now this fight is done I hope I never hear Stephan Smith talk about boxing again. The absolute epitome of haughty arrogant flomo attitude and know it all mentality.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's not good enough, they shouldn't need years of forums and 100's of fights under their belt to enjoy a boxing match. Should be entertaining and worth watching for anyone if they're asking $100 PPV and Any number of thousands for tickets. Otherwise boxing will just be continually be that niche sport that refuses to die. People have a right to complain


Don't most sports require some knowledge and experience to appreciate? Cricket, F1, football, rugby, tennis etc. It seems the difference with boxing is a lot of people think they know something about fighting already and assume that transfers over to the ring

Another thing, lots of casuals probably don't appreciate that the fight itself is only an aspect of a boxing event, with the build up, betting, clash of styles, aftermath and future implications of a fight all being a part of things. I don't think the action in the ring is the entire end product, it's worth looking at the event as a whole. It was a fantastic event that got loads of people talking and we still are


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Nobody broke anybody down. Hardly anything happened. In boxing terms, they basically "felt each other out" for 12 rounds.


Fair point. Agree with everyone saying this.

But 2 masters with an unbelievable combined experience, it was a treat to watch.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

errsta said:


> It's expected coming from the non-boxing fans. It's disappointing coming from those who should be able to know the difference between running and what Floyd did tonight.


This.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Squire said:


> Don't most sports require some knowledge and experience to appreciate? Cricket, F1, football, rugby, tennis etc. It seems the difference with boxing is a lot of people think they know something about fighting already and assume that transfers over to the ring
> 
> Another thing, lots of casuals probably don't appreciate that the fight itself is only an aspect of a boxing event, with the build up, betting, clash of styles, aftermath and future implications of a fight all being a part of things. I don't think the action in the ring is the entire end product, it's worth looking at the event as a whole. It was a fantastic event that got loads of people talking and we still are


We can elaborate all we want but all sports are different, for one it's not often boxing is in the spotlight like this, the overall conclusion was the fight sucked. Not just from casuals but many fighters/boxers themselves are saying this. #MayweatherPacquiao #MayPac on twitter, see for yourself what people are saying. In particular they are making Mayweather look like a chicken and a greedy SOB who was only in this for a neat transaction. it's a bad look for the sport. People may be talking about boxing, probably a plus in ssome ways but the event failed in a lot other ways.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This kind of attitude is detrimental to our sport. When the whole sporting/entertainment world, whole world infact is disappointed with our biggest fight. All you can care about is your man getting a nice transaction and being vindicated. You are a short sighted fool
> 
> TBE TMT wooo juvenile


Be salty at your boy, he got hit early and got scared, then ruined the rest of the fight being timid and scared.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> We can elaborate all we want but all sports are different, for one it's not often boxing is in the spotlight like this, the overall conclusion was the fight sucked. Not just from casuals but many fighters/boxers themselves are saying this. #MayweatherPacquiao #MayPac on twitter, see for yourself what people are saying. In particular they are making Mayweather look like a chicken and a greedy SOB who was only in this for a neat transaction. it's a bad look for the sport. People may be talking about boxing, probably a plus in ssome ways but the event failed in a lot other ways.


If this helps you sleep at night, whatever...bottom line Floyd dominated just as he said he would. He outworked and outlanded Manny, not sure what you expected from Floyd.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

It did suck it was boring. Dont sugar coat shit John just coz you like sucking a certain type of cock.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If this helps you sleep at night, whatever...bottom line Floyd dominated just as he said he would. He outworked and outlanded Manny, not sure what you expected from Floyd.


Made the public more disillusioned with boxing in the process. The public thought the fight sucked. As long as you TMT wankers enjoyed the night and Floyd gets paid thats all that matters to you.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

arty


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

All Manny fans have is - 'It was a boring fight' :lol: :lol:

I just love looking at BoxRec. That sight is just gorgeous and history will speak for itself. Amazing night! 48-0


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Now this fight is done I hope I never hear Stephan Smith talk about boxing again. The absolute epitome of haughty arrogant flomo attitude and know it all mentality.


I hope I never read anything by Chris Williams again..he's the most embarrassing fan-boy jerkoff of a "boxing writer" that there is.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> All Manny fans have is - 'It was a boring fight' :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just love looking at BoxRec. That sight is just gorgeous and history will speak for itself. Amazing night! 48-0


Boxrec dropped Pacquiao to 7th on P4P rankings.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> 5 years to late, Marquez softened pacquiao to where mayweather could finally locate his balls.
> 
> Easy. Had it happened 5 years ago it wouldn't have been so easy or made this much cash. So win win for money as always.


Chances are 5 years ago Pac might get put on queer street. He wouldn't have learned from the JMM ko and he would have been as wild as ever.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Made the public more disillusioned with boxing in the process. The public thought the fight sucked. As long as you TMT wankers enjoyed the night and Floyd gets paid thats all that matters to you.


Then the boxing public should be more upset with Pacquaio, they should be disappointed at his performance because he fooled them into thinking he stood a chance when infact, he didn't.

:kwonooh dem Compubox stats tho


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> It was not a good fight, don't get me wrong Mayweather was the usual defensively excellent excellent, countered well, moved well, lots of holding and lots of forearms, similar to the second Maidana fight. Pacquiao at this stage is more wary of getting caught flush than bringing it. He really should retire IMO, what made hi. So great is bringing a war and not caring about getting hit. Marquez took that away and it was never more clear than tonight
> 
> It's settled, Mayweather is the best, Pacquiao will go down as the next best of the generation. All this build up for this fight, guys don't spin it, it was a poor poor spectacle and not entertaining. I love a cagey fight as well, Oscar vs Pernell immediately comes to mind but this was nowhere near that level. Pacquiao didn't bring anything and Mayweather literally held every time something came towards him
> 
> ...


The problem is that casuals and the hard headed die hards just don't like to accurately put things into perspective. Floyd is a boxing savant with a strong emphasis on defensive skills. This means that most of his fights are not going to be Duran-Leonard, etc. It's up to the other great fighters that oppose him to break those savant skills and force him to throw more. Meanwhile, Floyd's defense dictates the other fighters output and people say it sucked without stepping back to appreciate the true greatness in a fighters skills they are seeing. All in all, if you are a rockem sockem fan then Floyd will almost never appease you, no different than complaining a player like Larry Bird doesn't take it to the hole enough like other NBA players did. Stupid thinking.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that foo stupid
> 
> emmanuel is the one that fucked up because he couldn't force Floyd into a hard fight
> 
> ...


Most fans are selfish. They don't care about athletes not being able to live functional lives or whether they make all the money only to end up with CTEs and such, just like the current era NFL players are finding out. Floyd's defense made Manny's output drop significantly, like almost every other fighter he has faced. Must be Floyd's fault. SMH


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I predicted what would happen, I was surprised by how cautious Pac was, but let's make no bones about it, it wasn't a good fight, Mayweather is very rarely in good fights, he has a boring safety first style, 20 years a champion and all the fighters he has faced and NEVER has he been in a FOTY type bout, there isn't many ATGs you can say that about.
> 
> Regardless, it was a good display from him, he stood his ground and did what he had to do, I scored it 116-112, I was hoping from the 6th onwards Pac would try yo engage a bit more, but against somebody as slippery as Mayweather I guess that's easier said than done.


Then maybe we should consider that maybe his defensive skills are just so good that he dictates the fight. Willie Pep is an ATG and he wasn't some exciting fighter to most people. Tim Duncan is a Hall of Famer baller and his game isn't that exciting. Point is that when other ATGs can't make you fight their fight, that should say something. Unfortunately in boxing, defense produces less contact and fireworks.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It was a dreadful fight. You bill a fight as the biggest ever and you have to stand up to the great fights from history, this didn't come close on entertainment or in the fighter showcasing their skills. GO watch leonard Duran I and try and tell me these guys stand up to them and ill have to laugh very hard. I honestly thought both did a diservice to the sport last night, I was very sub-standard when t comes down to great fighters fighting each other. I fail to see how you can argue otherwise.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's not good enough, they shouldn't need years of forums and 100's of fights under their belt to enjoy a boxing match. Should be entertaining and worth watching for anyone if they're asking $100 PPV and Any number of thousands for tickets. Otherwise boxing will just be continually be that niche sport that refuses to die. People have a right to complain


Don't pay it then. If you did then shut up about the cost because you know what the chances of Floyd doing what he did were. If you didn't, you are a badly educated consumer and you are shit out of luck, like everything else one buys.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It was a dreadful fight. You bill a fight as the biggest ever and you have to stand up to the great fights from history, this didn't come close on entertainment or in the fighter showcasing their skills. GO watch leonard Duran I and try and tell me these guys stand up to them and ill have to laugh very hard. I honestly thought both did a diservice to the sport last night, I was very sub-standard when t comes down to great fighters fighting each other. I fail to see how you can argue otherwise.


Maybe Floyd needs a Duran because Pac wasn't him. He chose to change his game completely because he was hesitant to get put on queer street. Floyd even tried to go after Manny and Pac just 'ran' away and not standing his ground. Funny, because if you think Manny is/was an ATG before this fight then you need to credit Floyd making an ATG gun shy and unwilling to fight his fight. When I say 'you' I don't mean you in particular.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It was a dreadful fight. You bill a fight as the biggest ever and you have to stand up to the great fights from history, this didn't come close on entertainment or in the fighter showcasing their skills. GO watch leonard Duran I and try and tell me these guys stand up to them and ill have to laugh very hard. I honestly thought both did a diservice to the sport last night, I was very sub-standard when t comes down to great fighters fighting each other. I fail to see how you can argue otherwise.


Yeah it must have left a bad taste in your mouth that Floyd out worked and outlanded Manny...I can see why you would try and go this route. Either way, you were wrong...big time, instead of making excuses and trying to shit on the fight, just a simple "I was wrong" would suffice.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> Maybe Floyd needs a Duran because Pac wasn't him. He chose to change his game completely because he was hesitant to get put on queer street. Floyd even tried to go after Manny and Pac just 'ran' away and not standing his ground. Funny, because if you think Manny is/was an ATG before this fight then you need to credit Floyd making an ATG gun shy and unwilling to fight his fight. When I say 'you' I don't mean you in particular.


I think both fighters are great and Floyd put the icing on the cake of his career by proving what people thought by beating his rival conclusively but ultimately I don't think either fighter dared to be great last night. They were both cautious, both maybes had too much respect for each other but it wasn't a good spectacle for the sport.

These fights are very rare and when they happen they bring about attention to the sport that can make a real difference in terms of drawing new fans and at the same time etching themselves in people's minds as legends.

When I was growing up in the 80s people used to speak of Duran, Leonard, Hagler, Herans, ALi, Frazier etc like they were gods because when they fought they brought they hype and produced. These gusy are going down in history as greats and rightly so but the main memory of them is going to be disappointming because when they had all eyes on them they didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah it must have left a bad taste in your mouth that Floyd out worked and outlanded Manny...I can see why you would try and go this route. Either way, you were wrong...big time, instead of making excuses and trying to shit on the fight, just a simple "I was wrong" would suffice.


How was I wrong though. I picked Floyd to win and in the manner it happened. He's a great fighter and proved it but honestly, can you watch the great fights of the past and say this stands up?

Truly, do you think they did justice to the sport last night?

I aint gonna knock them too much, I think both are great, last night doesn't make a difference to that but with all the hype they garnered you really can't say they lived up to expectations. This was probably the worst super-fight of all time - the only one that you can argue is Lewis-Tyson and at that was pretty shit but at least it ended with a nice KO.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think both fighters are great and Floyd put the icing on the cake of his career by proving what people thought by beating his rival conclusively but ultimately I don't think either fighter dared to be great last night. They were both cautious, both maybes had too much respect for each other but it wasn't a good spectacle for the sport.
> 
> These fights are very rare and when they happen they bring about attention to the sport that can make a real difference in terms of drawing new fans and at the same time etching themselves in people's minds as legends.
> 
> When I was growing up in the 80s people used to speak of Duran, Leonard, Hagler, Herans, ALi, Frazier etc like they were gods because when they fought they brought they hype and produced. These gusy are going down in history as greats and rightly so but the main memory of them is going to be disappointming because when they had all eyes on them they didn't live up to the hype.


The thing that most fans won't acknowledge is that sports is 'smarter' now. We have undeniable proof of catastrophic drain damage that accrues over time while participating in head hitting sports. It's foolish to think that athletes should subject themselves to those things if they have the ability to avoid them. If you honestly think Ali would have fought the way he did knowing he would end up like this, then I have a bridge to sell you. To expect anything differently is just being willfully ignorant in thinking the athlete should compete at all costs, just for fandom.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Then maybe we should consider that maybe his defensive skills are just so good that he dictates the fight. Willie Pep is an ATG and he wasn't some exciting fighter to most people. Tim Duncan is a Hall of Famer baller and his game isn't that exciting. Point is that when other ATGs can't make you fight their fight, that should say something. Unfortunately in boxing, defense produces less contact and fireworks.


Yeah I agree, I'm not a boxing historian, but Mayweathr is hands down the best defensive fighter I've ever seen, and an all time great, but he makes for boring fights man, that's two absolutely mega fights in Pac and DLH where he has stunk up the place, Floyd fans can appreciate his style and enjoy watching him, It's subjective, give me a Duran or Hearns or Pac fight any day of the week over a Floyd fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> Then the boxing public should be more upset with Pacquaio, they should be disappointed at his performance because he fooled them into thinking he stood a chance when infact, he didn't.
> 
> :kwonooh dem Compubox stats tho


Look at this, more "Politik" arguing shit from Floyd fans. Trying to twist and bend their little way through every argument for Floyds interests.

:lol: I can't wait for this era to end in September, Floyd and his little hemorrhoids have been negative impact for boxing.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Already tired...the fight didn't suck, the fighters didn't suck, those bitching and moaning it's your judgement that sucks.


Coming from the guy that thinks Floyd's more faded, and his style is less conducive to longevity despite what all of boxing history tells us, and that Pac was more dangerous for Floyd now then in 2009. Okay!

Fight want exactly the I expected. Even down to Manny's "He ran. I thought I won" post press conference interview.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Yeah I agree, I'm not a boxing historian, but Mayweathr is hands down the best defensive fighter I've ever seen, and an all time great, but he makes for boring fights man, that's two absolutely mega fights in Pac and DLH where he has stunk up the place, Floyd fans can appreciate his style and enjoy watching him, It's subjective, give me a Duran or Hearns or Pac fight any day of the week over a Floyd fight.


Funny thing is that other than Hearns, I think Duran-Floyd is boring and we already know what a Pac-Floyd fight would do. LOL.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Look at this, more "Politik" arguing shit from Floyd fans. Trying to twist and bend their little way through every argument for Floyds interests.
> 
> :lol: I can't wait for this era to end in September, Floyd and his little hemorrhoids have been negative impact for boxing.


Shut the fuck up. Ignorant ones such as yourself hate it when logic judo flips their dumbass argument.

It's easy hatelogic that whatever you do well your haters will use it against, well the flip side is inherent.

People don't like Pacquaio as much as they hate Floyd. So when Floyd wins, they haters look for the next vessel to sink their hate in to without being objective about just failed.

Don't worry, Floyd only has one fight left, then the big bad scary black guy will be gone :haye

but the sweet science will still live on bama


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Don't pay it then. If you did then shut up about the cost because you know what the chances of Floyd doing what he did were. If you didn't, you are a badly educated consumer and you are shit out of luck, like everything else one buys.


So it's the consumers fault for getting robbed? Not a very moralistic fight fan are you, You wouldn't happen to be American Floyd Mayweather fan by any chance?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Yeah I agree, I'm not a boxing historian, but Mayweather is hands down the best defensive fighter I've ever seen


Benitez, pernell whitaker, willie pep and locche got something to say to you



Dillyyo said:


> Funny thing is that other than Hearns, I think Duran-Floyd is boring and we already know what a Pac-Floyd fight would do. LOL.


Just to understand what you are trying to say, you think prime floyd v prime duran would be boring? No chance.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> How was I wrong though. I picked Floyd to win and in the manner it happened. He's a great fighter and proved it but honestly, can you watch the great fights of the past and say this stands up?
> 
> Truly, do you think they did justice to the sport last night?
> 
> I aint gonna knock them too much, I think both are great, last night doesn't make a difference to that but with all the hype they garnered you really can't say they lived up to expectations. This was probably the worst super-fight of all time - the only one that you can argue is Lewis-Tyson and at that was pretty shit but at least it ended with a nice KO.


Manny and Roach fucked this fight up, if you want to call it that, Floyd wasn't different, Manny was. Manny couldn't impose his will, couldn't fight his style, and was made to look very average.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> Shut the fuck up. Ignorant ones such as yourself hate it when logic judo flips their dumbass argument.
> 
> It's easy hatelogic that whatever you do well your haters will use it against, well the flip side is inherent.
> 
> ...


Mayweather fans only argue to look after the integrity of Floyds name. To keep up his "statesmanship". If they see anyone criticising him they have to attack to look after his integrity. It's not about who's right or wrong, they just argue to look after their boy. That's what I find pathetic about this TMT TBE crap.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Coming from the guy that thinks Floyd's more faded, and his style is less conducive to longevity despite what all of boxing history tells us, and that Pac was more dangerous for Floyd now then in 2009. Okay!
> 
> Fight want exactly the I expected. Even down to Manny's "He ran. I thought I won" post press conference interview.


He did have a better chance last night, but still got his sh!t pushed in...would have been worse in 2009.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He did have a better chance last night, but still got his sh!t pushed in...would have been worse in 2009.


In 2009 pac wouldve been more aggressive, explosive and hungrier. No way would it have been more 1 sided.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

It did suck. Not sure why it's so weird to hear that from a non casual fan. There was always little chance the fight would live up to the hype, even five years ago, but good Lord. This fight was WAY below living up to it's hype.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mayweather fans only argue to look after the integrity of Floyds name. To keep up his "statesmanship". If they see anyone criticising him they have to attack to look after his integrity. It's not about who's right or wrong, they just argue to look after their boy. That's what I find pathetic about this TMT TBE crap.


Nope.

I've voiced my negative opinions about Floyd when the time arises, but as far as his boxing skill and his integrity in the ring, I'm always thrilled to spot butthurt hatefags like you and burn them down.

Luckily for me Floyd makes it so easy, but unfortunately he does it so well that that ache in you guys butts is always throbbing :haye

Only one fight left! TBE! TMT! 48-0!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> In 2009 pac wouldve been more aggressive, explosive and hungrier. No way would it have been more 1 sided.


Mayweather doesn't lose fantasy match ups specially now after he just out pointed a passed prime, slow, previously ktfo, without balls as Marquez had extracted those when pac got ktfo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> Nope.
> 
> I've voiced my negative opinions about Floyd when the time arises, but as far as his boxing skill and his integrity in the ring, I'm always thrilled to spot butthurt hatefags like you and burn them down.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the fight, agreeed with 2 of the judges atleast I am not butt hurts. Floyd let the public down and let boxing down for it. Sick of this show pony getting put on the pedestal, sooner he goes the better it is for boxing. You can jerk over Floyd in retirement while everyone else forgets


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> In 2009 pac wouldve been more aggressive, explosive and hungrier. No way would it have been more 1 sided.


It's staggering to see anyone say someone's judgement sucks and actually believe such inanity.

He actually thought before the fight that Pac could win because of how faded Floyd was.

Do people not get boxing? They saw a style foil in Maidana who's underrated, and then Pac blasting a guy that scrapped by a limited brawler who lives in his mom's basement and people sincerely buy into a faded action-fighter's chances. People are prisoners of the moments and only see what they want to see.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I enjoyed the fight, agreeed with 2 of the judges atleast I am not butt hurts. Floyd let the public down and let boxing down for it. Sick of this show pony getting put on the pedestal, sooner he goes the better it is for boxing. You can jerk over Floyd in retirement while everyone else forgets


Floyd only let his detractors down, those who hoped against all hope that big bad black guy would finally lose against their great pinoy hope! Thats all.

The only situation in which your supposed 'public' wouldn't have been let down is a situation where Pacquaio left with Floyd's 0.

But ..










The Mayvinci code stays intact as Freddie and Manny fumbled to solve it while they got that 10-9 treatment :kwonooh



thehook13 said:


> Sick of this show pony getting put on the pedestal, sooner he goes the better it is for boxing.












Only one fight left princess, but don't worry, in today's age of social media and Floyd being the mega sports star and* Pugilist Black Dragon Grandmaster of Boxing-fu*, don't expect him not to resonate in the crevices of your butthurts from now till the end of time!

Everytime you see a dollar bill I imagine that familiar ache stirring and bringing a frown to your face.

The best thing for boxing was that self made man, who escaped the greedy jew clutches of the boxing empire went on to dominate the most profitable ranks and slay all their megastars.

The still of Bob Arum's face in this says it all. :lol:






'Ya miss me Floyd?' Bob asked and Floyd in the initial press conference just Floyd just hit the :franklin :smug and went on to beat the breaks off Top Ranks cashcow :lol:

It's a true victory for the American entrepreneur. bama and a true victory for boxing fans the world over. :money

TBE! TMT! 48-0!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Grown man ^^^

Hard to believe isn't it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> In 2009 pac wouldve been more aggressive, explosive and hungrier. No way would it have been more 1 sided.


I think he would have got stopped...when tried to get aggressive last night he got buzzed...he got hit with a counter right in the 1st round that got his attention and when he tried to rush Floyd last night he caught a chick hook or lead right for his troubles.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Grown man ^^^
> 
> Hard to believe isn't it.


:hey It takes a true man to appreciate the hardwork and dedication of a perfectionist. You'll get there one day hopefully.

Soul Burner Floyd! TBE! TMT! 48-0!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> It's staggering to see anyone say someone's judgement sucks and actually believe such inanity.
> 
> He actually thought before the fight that Pac could win because of how faded Floyd was.
> 
> Do people not get boxing? They saw a style foil in Maidana who's underrated, and then Pac blasting a guy that scrapped by a limited brawler who lives in his mom's basement and people sincerely buy into a faded action-fighter's chances. People are prisoners of the moments and only see what they want to see.


Lol...dude I've said what would happen from day 1, I'm not here trying to spin it or write revisionist history, this went exactly as I predicted. It's you trying to frame it in a way that compensates for the shear idiocy you've put out over the years. I've been right, maybe you should do more listening and less talking and these kinds of situations could be avoided.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Manny and Roach fucked this fight up, if you want to call it that, Floyd wasn't different, Manny was. Manny couldn't impose his will, couldn't fight his style, and was made to look very average.


I put as much blame on Pacquio and his team as Floyd. I think both guys failed to deliver tbh. Floyd won and did what he had to and yeah maybes I've set the bar too high on standards but I just didn't think last night delivered and that neither were prepared to take the risks needed to make it a great fight.

Floyd did what he needed to to win but could have pressed the fight and beat Manny up imo.

Manny fought to cautious and accepted the loss.

Watching it I felt it was bascially waiting for something to happen up till the point that you knew nothing was going to. I expect better from two bona fide ATGs.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...dude I've said what would happen from day 1, I'm not here trying to spin it or write revisionist history, this went exactly as I predicted. It's you trying to frame it in a way that compensates for the shear idiocy you've put out over the years. I've been right, maybe you should do more listening and less talking and these kinds of situations could be avoided.


Nah, you said Pac's more dangerous and had a viable shot.

I said Pac had no chance and he's a faded action-warrior. You idiotically argued that Floyd was actually more faded and dismissed the realities that his style is more suited to longevity than an aggressor whose style is largely predicated on his physical gifts. What you did is showed your complete lack of understanding of boxing styles, and pugilism history.

What am I framing? Everything happened almost identically to what I predicted. 10-2 decision. Pac blames Mayweather for running and thinks he won. I won nearly a grand last night on Mayweather decision at even money odds... keep babbling buddy. Knew Mayweather fans would trump up this victory and act like Floyd was in a different league and that he would've whooped him all the same five or six years ago. I'd still favor Floyd but Pac had a much more viable chance six years ago. You can believe otherwise and give Floyd a timeless victory. Call it sour grapes if you want too. It's predictable, but you're going to come off like a complete idiot if you're trying to act like I'm reconciling my viewpoints with what happened last night. And you can disagree with me, just know you're flying in the face of conventional boxing wisdom.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a pacquiao fan, but 2009 or 2015 wouldnt make a difference. Floyd will still win 8-4 rounds type.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I think he would have got stopped...when tried to get aggressive last night he got buzzed...he got hit with a counter right in the 1st round that got his attention and when he tried to rush Floyd last night he caught a chick hook or lead right for his troubles.


It's pretty dumb to say that the fight would have been less competitive if it happened in 2009/2010. They were both much better fighters at that point. I doubt Pac would get stopped, Floyd would do like he usually does and potshot and not try to stop Packy.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I put as much blame on Pacquio and his team as Floyd. I think both guys failed to deliver tbh. Floyd won and did what he had to and yeah maybes I've set the bar too high on standards but I just didn't think last night delivered and that neither were prepared to take the risks needed to make it a great fight.
> 
> Floyd did what he needed to to win but could have pressed the fight and beat Manny up imo.
> 
> ...


I do agree that Floyd could have pressed the action and beat Manny up, but doing so would have put him at greater risk.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It's pretty dumb to say that the fight would have been less competitive if it happened in 2009/2010. They were both much better fighters at that point. I doubt Pac would get stopped, Floyd would do like he usually does and potshot and not try to stop Packy.


Manny couldn't do anything with 38 year old Floyd, what would lead you to believe any previous fight would be different? The problem with this line of thinking, in my opinion, is that it was never about Manny, it was always about Floyd. Floyd at 32 would have been far better than he was last night. Mentally Floyd didn't even care, he was there to get his check and take care of his business. A more physically tuned Floyd, with motivation and desire, would have been far too much for any version of Manny. A more wreck less Manny vs a more physically and mentally primed Floyd would have spelled disaster for Manny.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> I do agree that Floyd could have pressed the action and beat Manny up, but doing so would have put him at greater risk.


And that in a nutshell is why the boxing public has never really embraced FLoyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fight didn't suck. I thought it was very interesting to watch. But whether casuals thought Pac could pull it off isn't why they think it sucked. They didn't like Floyd being so defensive.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Went exactly as I predicted. Not living up to its hype.

To the Flomos who were saying Floyd would stop Manny: Told you that shit wasn't happening.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fight didn't suck. I thought it was very interesting to watch. But whether casuals thought Pac could pull it off isn't why they think it sucked. They didn't like Floyd being so defensive.


I get all that, but we shouldn't be chatting with casuals here. I expect to hear that shit at work Monday, but it's dissappointing to have to hear it here.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

The only problem with the fight was that Mayweather couldn't really stagger him. Mayweather threw some hard single shots hoping to stagger him on a counter and then look to accumulate enough damage to get a stop either that round or later in the fight. Pac took those shots well though. 

Pac realized in the first 2 rounds the length difference and how hard it was to reach Mayweather without over extending. So he tried to get more technical in order to set up some shots but that played right into Mayweathers hands. There was nothing Pac could do. Either overextend and continuously take hard counters or lower his output fight smarter and safer trying to set something up which Mayweather will of course never give him. 

Pac did very well when Mayweather went into a high guard. He did some of his best work in that scenario. Mayweather quickly adapted though and changed up the stance. Mayweather at one point though neutralized Pac's offense so much that he had his hands down and Pac didn't know what to throw because as Mayweather had and answer for everything.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Concrete said:


> The only problem with the fight was that Mayweather couldn't really stagger him. Mayweather threw some hard single shots hoping to stagger him on a counter and then look to accumulate enough damage to get a stop either that round or later in the fight. Pac took those shots well though.
> 
> Pac realized in the first 2 rounds the length difference and how hard it was to reach Mayweather without over extending. So he tried to get more technical in order to set up some shots but that played right into Mayweathers hands. There was nothing Pac could do. Either overextend and continuously take hard counters or lower his output fight smarter and safer trying to set something up which Mayweather will of course never give him.
> 
> Pac did very well when Mayweather went into a high guard. He did some of his best work in that scenario. Mayweather quickly adapted though and changed up the stance. *Mayweather at one point though neutralized Pac's offense so much that he had his hands down and Pac didn't know what to throw because as Mayweather had and answer for everything.*


round 12 baby


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> round 12 baby


I think he did so earlier as well. It seemed like he had Pac's timing down during this time. There was even times he was making Pac miss so bad that he started clowning a little bit. Can't wait to rewatch. Can't wait to see the videos dissecting this thing.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

In general terms, the fight was mediocre, even bad if you compared it to the hype... If the blame game is to be played, I dont blame Floyd. He made his fight, he executed his gameplan. The blame is then to be taken to Manny who couldn't force the fight, who wasnt more aggresive, who didnt aimed to counter Floyd's counters, who didnt go for broke in the last 3 rounds... I understand why Manny didnt risked more, after all, this isnt like any other other sport that if you risk it all and go for broke the worst thing that can happen to you is losing, and $120 million doesn't buy you a new brain... But still the feeling of it being underwhelming is there...


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

It was a trainwreck for the sport. So so so so many people out there now saying "This was the first boxing match I ever watched all the way through, and the last."


----------



## tmk (May 3, 2015)

just watch it again http://adf.ly/1GG51m


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> The still of Bob Arum's face in this says it all. :lol:


"Foiled again..." Lol


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> The fight didn't suck. I thought it was very interesting to watch. But whether casuals thought Pac could pull it off isn't why they think it sucked. They didn't like Floyd being so defensive.


But was he? He didn't step on the guys throat but he threw more punches than the Pacific Typhoon that is Manny Pacquaio.

Yeah, counter-punching drops your activity. But Manny still teed off on this guy when he went in defense mode a few times as well...

The few early clinches were a little irritating. It was few and far between and very early but it left an "Already" sort of lingering feeling.

Mayweather could've been more aggressive I guess but I don't think he moved or even "ran" all night from a casual perspective. He stood in the center and was the only fighter to basically make Pac look kind of slow. Pac really never could close the gap, nor could he try ambushing quick enough. Floyd timed his ass and controlled the range rather well.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Benitez, pernell whitaker, willie pep and locche got something to say to you
> 
> Just to understand what you are trying to say, you think prime floyd v prime duran would be boring? No chance.


Of course it would be. We saw what Roberto did when SRL decided to box and move on him. You don't realistically think Floyd will be SRL in Duran-Leonard I, so you?


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> So it's the consumers fault for getting robbed? Not a very moralistic fight fan are you, You wouldn't happen to be American Floyd Mayweather fan by any chance?


If casual fans bought this fight and didn't realize what Floyd brings to the table, as far as skill set, then yes, their loss due to ignorance. It's like complaining that the 80's New York Knicks fouled to much and played to much defense, so the fans complained the games sucked. GTFOH with that shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Of course it would be. We saw what Roberto did when SRL decided to box and move on him. You don't realistically think Floyd will be SRL in Duran-Leonard I, so you?


No fucking way it would be boring. to be honest you don't sound very knowledgeable here. Duran didn't typically struggle with movers. See the Buchanan fight or the Viruet fight for proof. Duran was great at cutting off the ring and going on the attack. The second Leonard fight was a fluke, not Duran at his best.

There were other circumstances that led to Duran quitting against Leonard. That wasn't prime Duran anyway. Floyd IS NOT going to just outbox and outmaneuver Duran on the outside, he doesn't have the firepower to pull that off.

If they fight at lightweight, Duran beats him hands down. If they fight at welterweight Floyd has a better chance since Duran was inconsistent in his performances (like against Leonard 2) but he also looked great against Palomino and Leonard I.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> "Foiled again..." Lol


Wow. That's a dejected Pac.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No fucking way it would be boring. to be honest you don't sound very knowledgeable here. Duran didn't typically struggle with movers. See the Buchanan fight or the Viruet fight for proof. Duran was great at cutting off the ring and going on the attack. The second Leonard fight was a fluke, not Duran at his best.
> 
> There were other circumstances that led to Duran quitting against Leonard. That wasn't prime Duran anyway. Floyd IS NOT going to just outbox and outmaneuver Duran on the outside, he doesn't have the firepower to pull that off.
> 
> If they fight at lightweight, Duran beats him hands down. If they fight at welterweight Floyd has a better chance since Duran was inconsistent in his performances (like against Leonard 2) but he also looked great against Palomino and Leonard I.


Well, I'm not a pro boxer, but I use to watch the bog fights as a child. I agree that it might seem like Duran would have just cut the ring off and such, but it is my opinion that Floyd has better movement and skill than Duran. You are free to think differently of course, but after almost 2 decades (1 really) you sound just like everyone else who said they thought so and so had the intangibles to beat Floyd. I'll stick with my 100% fight calling rate when it comes to Floyd fights. There isn't anything the dude can't do in the ring except 1 punch KO big guys.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> You sound just like everyone else who said they thought so and so had the intangibles to beat Floyd. I'll stick with my 100% fight calling rate when it comes to Floyd fights. There isn't anything the dude can't do in the ring except 1 punch KO big guys.


Duran is NOT like all the other fighters that have fought Floyd. He is an all time great fighter worthy of all the praise he gets. He would KILL Floyd on the inside and not give him any breathing space.

To call Mayweather-Duran a boring fight though, simply isn't giving Duran any respect. Duran would definitely get inside at some point, this isn't really up for debate. I suggest watching more fights, really study Duran's movements, feinting, body punching and ferocity. He would give Floyd hell, even if he lost.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Duran is NOT like all the other fighters that have fought Floyd. He is an all time great fighter worthy of all the praise he gets. He would KILL Floyd on the inside and not give him any breathing space.
> 
> To call Mayweather-Duran a boring fight though, simply isn't giving Duran any respect. Duran would definitely get inside at some point, this isn't really up for debate. I suggest watching more fights, really study Duran's movements, feinting, body punching and ferocity. He would give Floyd hell, even if he lost.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

The fight was pretty boring for a fight of this magnitude though. 

This is coming from a huge Rigondeaux fan aswell so none of the 'you only appreciate gatti vs ward type fights'. 

It lacked drama (all credit to Floyd) and it lacked clean effective punches. Floyd is always defensive but he normally lands a lot more hard/ hurtful looking shots. 

I was obviously buzzing because of what this fight meant. They could have 1 punch each a round and I would have still been a nervous wreck, but there is no need to pretend the fight was something that it wasn't.


----------



## Carles (Jun 3, 2012)

poorface said:


> It's not just the fight sucked stuff. It's the notion that it somehow did irreparable harm to the sport of boxing, as if a bunch of casuals were going to suddenly be tuning into HBO and Showtime weekly _if only_ these guys had gone to war or been more competitive or something.
> 
> You want to say the fight sucked, fine, but don't dress up your complaints with some self-righteous pap about how bad for the sport it was.


I have to agree with this. I don't get how it "hurt" boxing. Sure, it won't draw new fans to the sport. If people mean "hurt" in that way, I understand. But if anything, casuals will go about their business and not bother us with ignorant "screams" through their keyboard for a long time.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It hurts as much as Wlad vs Haye, not much, casuals will still buy the next big fight in a few years from now. What casuals want to say anyway ? They probably the same that like NFL, Football(Soccer if youÂ´re american), Baseball or something, sports that last a lot longer than any fight and are exciting once in lifetime.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Just rewatched the fight, it wasn't boring it was anti climatic. Each round was vlose but Floyd was landing the cleaner shots and Manny never went for broke and Floyd intelligently didnt get in a combo war with a awkward southpaw or he wouldve ended up like Cotto most likely


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> It hurts as much as Wlad vs Haye, not much, casuals will still buy the next big fight in a few years from now. What casuals want to say anyway ? They probably the same that like NFL, Football(Soccer if youÂ´re american), Baseball or something, sports that last a lot longer than any fight and are exciting once in lifetime.


exactly.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> irrelevant picture


So are we talking about the fat, out of shape 154 pound version of Duran that Benitez schooled, or the prime, lightweight version that owned Viruet and Buchanan?

btw, you can stop being so pro floyd and trolling all the time, it's pretty embarrassing for someone with your knowledge.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So are we talking about the fat, out of shape 154 pound version of Duran that Benitez schooled, or the prime, lightweight version that owned Viruet and Buchanan?
> 
> btw, you can stop being so pro floyd and trolling all the time, it's pretty embarrassing for someone with your knowledge.


Look I don't discount Duran's incredible Boxing ability, but man there so many times he never turned up and his fans make so many damn excuses for him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Look I don't discount Duran's incredible Boxing ability, but man there so many times he never turned up and his fans make so many damn excuses for him.


He wasnt consistently in shape like mayweather is, but on his best night he would beat floyd...

Bringing benitez up also means jack shit. That was a shitty version of duran.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He wasnt consistently in shape like mayweather is, but on his best night he would beat floyd...
> 
> Bringing benitez up also means jack shit. That was a shitty version of duran.


It really depends on who would ref the fight. I would see Mayweather employing movement like Leonard in the No Mas fight and then clinching like Klitschko as soon as Duran would to try to get off on the inside.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> It really depends on who would ref the fight. I would see Mayweather employing movement like Leonard in the No Mas fight and then clinching like Klitschko as soon as Duran would to try to get off on the inside.


Please dont tell me you think floyd will just dominate the fight on the outside and dance around and frustrate duran ala no mas.. its not that simple. Duran usually destroyed movers.

Duran was a savage on the inside and had great defense himself. If any fighter will beat floyd at lightweight it will be a fighter who gets in Floyd's ass and destroys Floyd's body. No better fighter to do that than duran who could hold hid own on the outside and had 1 punch power at lightweight. I will point to the jesus chavez fight as evidence that lesser fighters CAN get inside on floyd.. and thats all duran needs to win.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Duran is NOT like all the other fighters that have fought Floyd. He is an all time great fighter worthy of all the praise he gets. He would KILL Floyd on the inside and not give him any breathing space.
> 
> To call Mayweather-Duran a boring fight though, simply isn't giving Duran any respect. Duran would definitely get inside at some point, this isn't really up for debate. I suggest watching more fights, really study Duran's movements, feinting, body punching and ferocity. He would give Floyd hell, even if he lost.


Actually it is the epitome of "up for debate" because it's a hypothetical match up. Hell, some hard core fans think Duran is over rated.

I've seen many of Duran's fights and i'm well aware of what he brings to the party. Your qualification of Duran being an ATG is surely relevant, but then we just saw what Floyd did to an ATG fighter in Pac. The same 'experts' that have placed Duran so high in the ATG rankings were the same ones that Had Pac ranked relatively high also. The same Pac that some have called the greatest offensive fighter ever.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

mayweather did what he had to win and as a winner he did it, congrats.
I can't say it sucked so bad as a fight for me, I do see and know for the casuals it was a suck fest. 
I was away with friends and family and put on a long weekend of boxing bouts from my Video/dvd collection, probably was not a good idea with hindsight.
Floyd holding and grabbing may not be a sight to be seen and the ref did little to stop it, so Pacquiao should of just thrown punches in the clinches, but literally stopped and waited for the ref to split them WTF maybe we should place blame on Freddie instead of the shoulder


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Please dont tell me you think floyd will just dominate the fight on the outside and dance around and frustrate duran ala no mas.. its not that simple. Duran usually destroyed movers.
> 
> Duran was a savage on the inside and had great defense himself. If any fighter will beat floyd at lightweight it will be a fighter who gets in Floyd's ass and destroys Floyd's body. No better fighter to do that than duran who could hold hid own on the outside and had 1 punch power at lightweight. I will point to the jesus chavez fight as evidence that lesser fighters CAN get inside on floyd.. and thats all duran needs to win.


This shit gets so old...Duran wasn't consistent (his fault), he didn't show up in shape (his fault), let's only pick from certain fights to gauge his ability, blah blah blah. All that shit that you want to ignore is the very shit that makes great fighters great. I don't dismiss Duran or not believe he's a great fighter and this isn't directed at just you. I don't know what would happen if they fought, but what I do know is I've seen Duran sparked out, I've seen him quit, I've seen him out pointed, and to act as if he's some unbeatable force of nature is disingenuous.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> This shit gets so old...Duran wasn't consistent (his fault), he didn't show up in shape (his fault), let's only pick from certain fights to gauge his ability, blah blah blah. All that shit that you want to ignore is the very shit that makes great fighters great. I don't dismiss Duran or not believe he's a great fighter and this isn't directed at just you. I don't know what would happen if they fought, but what I do know is I've seen Duran sparked out, I've seen him quit, I've seen him out pointed, and to act as if he's some unbeatable force of nature is disingenuous.


Did I say any of that wasn't his fault? All I'm saying is that because of Duran's inconsistency, lets match up the absolute best versions of Duran and Mayweather. It's not worth talking about the out of shape or disinterested versions because it's obvious that Floyd would beat the version of No Mas or of the Benitez fight.

I'm not saying hes unstoppable. however at his peak, he would definitely be capable of beating Floyd. He's a perfect stylistic foil to Floyd and would rip him apart on the inside.

Remember when we are talking about Duran's consistency, that the man had over 100 fights for fucks sake. It's completely different when comparing Floyd's consistency to duran's. I doubt Floyd would be able to be consistent for over 100 fights.



Dillyyo said:


> Actually it is the epitome of "up for debate" because it's a hypothetical match up. Hell, some hard core fans think Duran is over rated.
> 
> I've seen many of Duran's fights and i'm well aware of what he brings to the party. Your qualification of Duran being an ATG is surely relevant, but then we just saw what Floyd did to an ATG fighter in Pac. The same 'experts' that have placed Duran so high in the ATG rankings were the same ones that Had Pac ranked relatively high also. The same Pac that some have called the greatest offensive fighter ever.


So you think it is up for debate that Duran would get on the inside against Mayweather

Yeah we saw what past prime Floyd did to past prime Pacquiao. That shit isn't even comparable to Hearns-Leonard or Duran-Leonard. It was just two past prime fighters doing what they should have done 6 years ago.


----------



## bioweapon (Apr 4, 2015)

The fight didn suck.

It was very tense and a match of who "is more quickly to touch the other one"

In fact it was even at the half so it could go any way. I never saw Floyd with a hurting face, with that punch at the throat. Give credit to Manny, this wasnÂ´t an outclass.

Man, those 7,8,9 Floyd rounds was JordanÂ´s classic third quarter punch of any Finals game.

I was hoping that Manny was resting for the last 3 rounds but it wasnÂ´t a strategy. 

IMO Pacman get hurt by Floyd and fear the KO. That shoulder thing, I dont know.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i thought it was a very good fight. i had a good time watching it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

No doubt the fight was huge cause everyone was talking about it at work. Unfortunately everyone was in agreement that the fight disappointed.


----------

